# POV Routing on a 68



## Kyle Walter (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I have a 68 with a 400. A Weind intake with a carter AFB. Was wondering the proper PCV valve routing with a breather on the other side and a capped off valve on the back of the intake.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the 68 uses a pcv in the valley pan ..... 


1968 gto valley pan - Google Search


67? n older has a rear pcv .... many of those old aftermarket intakes were not accessable 



1968 pontiac gto pcv location' - Google Search


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

It looks like your PCV is right there in your right (Passenger) side valve cover and it is routed right to the large intake manifold vacumn at the base of the carb. That is great, just as long as you have a breather in the other valve cover for fresh air to go to the crankcase.

your PCV does not have to be in the valley pan, it can be but not necessary. What really matters is how good your PCV is. Check out a small K&N breather, they are real nice.


----------

